# The Mamba



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Happy NYE!!!!!!!!

Finally finished the Mamba. This one wings off to MagicTorch here, soon as I can get it packaged up, as my embarrassingly-late winter trade offering.

Black canvas micarta and spectraply wafered to 1/4" on the tablesaw. Cut deep dado grooves into the tops of the forks on table saw then glued micarta caps on for the "fortune cookie" attachment.

Thanks for looking!










































































































In-progress:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Excellent processing and finishing, sophisticated idea.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Very cool. Byud!!!!!!


----------



## deraNdy76 (Dec 28, 2014)

Coooool. Great Colour and shape. Nice bandattachment to. Never seen this before.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice dude! Thanks for sharing, that turned out well!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Love it.

A new design different enough, makes me want to give it a few rounds down range.

That color combo is one of my favorites. I love that green.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Wow! That's looks super cool! Excellent use of materials and a deceptively simple attachment.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Cool. Great color. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is one of the most exotic slingers I have ever seen! He is a very lucky fellow.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks guys! Here's how the attachment works:


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

That thing is so sweet looking! Love the band attachment! I'm going to have to give that a try!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Friggin' fantastic.

Super clean and unique. The band attachment looks great.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

WOW !!! IM IN LOVE the colours are amazing I love green and the materials are magnificently enhancing them! Cool shape and even cooler attachment. Great Job! If you ever want to trade for some paracord stuff let me now haha !


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That is one stellar sling, bud...my hats off to you!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Buddy you are on your game with these new attachments they are so sweet,and it looks like people want to beat a path to your door this is the better mouse trap of the slingshot world :wave:


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

That's a great looking shooter, really like that attachment.

I'm sure it was worth waiting for!


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

Awesome! Love the shape, material, attachment, everything. Home run.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

THAT is a very cool slingshot!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

That is so COOL!!!!!!

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

That is all it will let me assemble for you!!! Awesome looking slingshot!!!!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Cool for sure!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Byudzai said:


> Thanks guys! Here's how the attachment works:


Can't see the video.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice your best work yet! I feel like a proud Papa  Sorry I am not around to try it!


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Byudzai, that is an awesome piece of work, including the clip design. I'm sure MagicTorch will treasure this, and not mind it being late one little bit.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I dig that attachment. Really nice shooter. Well done.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Can not help myself!!!!! I love this slingshot!!! So everything!!!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

So cool! Very nice work, man!


----------



## Neo Catapults (May 28, 2014)

Perfect shape, colors, design ...!!!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

A beauty! Great work man and a clever attachment method!


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Woo hoooo - < pause for celebratory dance around the room>

That is one of the best contemporary slings I've seen. The band attachment is a great concept as well, mind blowingly cool all over.

I'm now speechless.....


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I've looked at this post ten times already and can't stop coming back. The combination of unique style, unusual band attachment (excellent name btw), and awesome color scheme is fantastic! I love what you are doing Sir! Shooters and makers like this inspire me to get off my butt and get in the shop! I for one can't wait to see what you make next!

Well done!!!!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

This one still makes my mouth water this morning!  I keep coming back to look at it again and again!  I love the color,style,band attachment, freaking COOL!!!!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Super cool shooter. Love the colors


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Super cool shooter. Love the colors


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Super cool shooter. Love the colors


----------



## J Stacy (Aug 7, 2014)

Early in the pictures I was wondering "how did he cut those slotts in the frame?" Nice post ! I enjoyed it !


----------



## Dhiker (Jan 1, 2015)

Best thing is the color but really nice all considered.

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Dhiker said:


> Best thing is the color but really nice all considered.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


same town close to the same name Bill is that you


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

Wow, that is one sweet slingshot. I love your design style, and the band attachments are sweet!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

nice colors and interesting shape


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

You guys are amazing. Without you to share these projects with, the work wouldn't mean anywhere near as much. Thank you so much for all the very kind words and encouragement!!! They mean a great deal to me.

Happy 2015!!


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

As to why this incredibly inventive and gorgeous work didn't even place in the SS of the month so called "contest" beats me. Cronies vote for cronies. Sad.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I voted for this one.


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

This came out very nice indeed!


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

I now own it and I voted for it. It's awesome beyond awesome


----------



## PhilW (Jan 28, 2015)

Byudzai said:


> Thanks guys! Here's how the attachment works:


I'm not getting any video either unfortunately. That is one fantastic lookin slinger man. Absolutely love the design! Any chance on gettin that video redone? I would LOVE to understand whats goin on with that band attachment.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey there Phil -- thanks very much for the kind words -- these videos seem to work on computers but not phones. I couldn't pull it up either when I first looked at your reply on my phone, but I can see it here from my work computer. Give that a try and let me know. -Alex


----------



## PhilW (Jan 28, 2015)

Ahh ok i didnt think to look on my computer, hardly ever touch it since i got this tablet lol. I tell ya man, ive been a cnc programmer/operator for over 15 yrs with a couple of years workin cad with engineers. I love that design, may be new to slingshots but not to quality work and design and yours rocks.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

How's the attachment working?

This should work on mobile.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

MagicTorch100 said:


> I now own it and I voted for it. It's awesome beyond awesome


Yo Torch! How is that frame doing? Any problems with the attachment? Tangling? Accuracy?


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello.

The attachment method is good, doesn't slip so nice and secure. Tangling isn't a problem as you get a nice clean pass through the forks so it seems pretty efficient from that point of view.

Accuracy is unfortunately dependant on my skill , I'm still using the latex bands that came with the excellent trade however I'm thinking a transfer to some TBG flats just for my preference. At 10m I'm pretty consistent on the tins with it, but I'm sure someone with a bit more skill would fly


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Very creative design and band attachment. Excellent sling!!


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

As my grandson would say, I yike it.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I had lost this beauty. Excellent work. I like the shape, the color and the size, it looks very striong. Good work.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Sweet shooter! Great pics! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Wow :wub:


----------



## hainfelder (Oct 19, 2014)

great attachment ... great material combination ... seems like a thing to try out ...


----------

